# bottle cage question -- '06 Siena



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I got my Siena today. What works/looks best to space the seattube bottle cage (Arundel carbon) away from the fr. der. clamp? Thanks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Go to your local harware store and get some small nylon or plastic spacers from the fastner section. Even if they are US verses metric just drill them out to fit if the don't. They weigh almost nothing and get the job done!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

12x23 said:


> I got my Siena today. What works/looks best to space the seattube bottle cage (Arundel carbon) away from the fr. der. clamp? Thanks.


I think the King titanium cage is designed to straddle the FD clamp without any spacers. Besides, a titanium frame deserves a titanium cage, right?


----------



## climr (Sep 29, 2005)

I had a frame before that came with an aluminum 5mm spacer. I haven't seen these online but maybe it's a common small part that most shops keep around? I'm using those spacers on my sienna. The problem I had was the supplied button head bolts that came with my carbon cages weren't long enough once I put this spacer in... you may run into the same issue.

And FWIW, I like the look of carbon cages on Ti bikes. Enjoy the new bike... it's a great ride!


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

I had the same problem on my 06 Siena. I went with these cages here. Looks perfect against the Ti frame and works perfectly as well ... unless you wanted some exotic material cages. 

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/comm...PRRFNBR=27322&S=27322,33639,26357,42164,42165


----------

